
Burger King Banned From Opening Within 20 Miles Of Mom-And-Pop Burger King Sign - MarlonPro
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/burger-king-banned-opening-within-140441926.html
======
mathattack
There are many locations where things like this are true. The strange thing
for me is the 20 miles bit. That seems very big. Wouldn't 5 miles do?

